# Back from Brandy Wharf



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Back from Brandy Wharf, had a great time as usual, nice to meet some old friends and new!

Great feast last night, thanks to Shane and co and Stew and co for organising this event.

Got some pics, will post tehm soon.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Peter and everyone that was at Brandy Warf, Sorry we had to rush of this morning with out saying bye to all of you but we need to get to Tesco for some more supplies ( I used up most of my beer last night) and then up to York, we are currenly at the CC site Rowntree Park for the next 2/3 nights.

It was great to see you all and spend the night seeing the new year in and thanks for making us so welcome.

Peter, It would be nice to see the pics, but not the ones with me on, especially when I was on my second can....


Richard...


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Randy Wharf*

Greetings,

Nice to have met you and Gill at last Richard! and it was good to see your girls smiles! 



> Peter, It would be nice to see the pics, but not the ones with me on, especially when I was on my second can....


Hmmmmmmmmm, it's not the one with second can Richard, it is the one when you were on your twelfth that I was worried about, so we could not put that one up!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Randy Wharf*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Nice to have met you and Gill at last Richard! and it was good to see your girls smiles!
> 
> ...


I actually thought the one with Richard staggering back to his MH at half past two was the best :wink:

Thanks to Shane for organising the rally (our first) and nice to meet so many of you at last, thanks also to Stew and Shane for sorting out the awning rooms for us all to share the NY celebrations in.

Did anyone try the choc liquers LOL Peter I hope you enjoyed the mishapes :wink: :wink: I told you they were good.

Hope everyone arrived home safe and sound although from what I can gather a few still there have had yet another lovely evening tonight.

Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

hi everyone - got home some time ago and now forcing myself back into my ICT routine (laptops in bed)

for anyone who left before us - the van started fine once the battery was charged again - lovely to meet you all and looking forward to the next one - with any luck i'll have a couple of huskies to add to the list of dogs - although as Toni just said "not a chance in hell" maybe not


see you soon

Mark


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Velvettones said:


> hi everyone - got home some time ago and now forcing myself back into my ICT routine (laptops in bed)
> 
> for anyone who left before us - the van started fine once the battery was charged again - lovely to meet you all and looking forward to the next one - with any luck i'll have a couple of huskies to add to the list of dogs - although as Toni just said "not a chance in hell" maybe not
> 
> ...


Come on Mark sort out that wedding meet :wink: then you won't need to take your laptop to bed 8O


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Mark ,i told you just take the dogs home and Toni will love em,it works everytime with Dunc :wink: 

It has been nice meeting all you guys and putting faces to names.

Hope you all had good trips home and we meet up again  


Chris


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Randy Wharf*

Greetings,



> Mark ,i told you just take the dogs home and Toni will love em,it works everytime with Dunc


Hmmmmmmmmmm, if Chris brings any dogs home, I shall be leaving on the next train Chris! [-X [-X

Mind you on saying that, if she wants to borrow a dog for a few months just to walk around the new neighbourhood and meet some people that's fine, (As long as it goes back afterwards!!!)

:hairhair3: :hairhair3:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Ah ah Peter i may be able to help there,how about a gangly lurcher,she is very sweet only steals once a day,won't let you on the sofa and nicks the duvet at night .
Shall we say a 6mth loan ( to start ) :wink: :lol: 

Chris


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've finally got to the ponit where I have a spare 5 mins to post. Spent most the afternoon catching up on business, unpacking, cleaning and drying my awning.

I had a really nice time, thank you to everyone who attended. The only thing im going to change next year is the venue... two years at brandy wharf and im ready for a change (and some electric - :lol: ).


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just got back after an easy drive home - all 170 miles of it  

Had a fantastic break starting with a visit to Asprn - may thanks for the hospitality Dougie and Mags.

Then it was onto Brandy Wharf. Sadly the Cider House could not open for us on New Years eve which is as we expected I think but we all did enjoy a super lunch there on the Sunday.

Shane and ourselves put our awnings together for New Year Eve and with the safari room sides it made a cracking ball room   .

In all 25 people sat and enjoyed themselves starting with a superb meal at 6pm cooked by Sally and Shona and then followed by a cracking spread supplied by all.

Beer, wine and an incredible amount of other alcoholic drinks flowed for the remainder of the night. I was highly impressed by Newcastle pair Richard and Vince who both had a can in their hand all night and assured us it had been the same can all night!!! Those Northerners think we soft southerners really can't see through their stories :lol: :lol: :lol: Anyway can't say a word against them since they thought Shona was a right posh bird, I think that was a compliment :lol: :lol: :lol: 

New Years Day and those left filed into the Starspangledspanner Cinema and watched on the wide screen, with surround sound Pirates of the Caribbean along with another fantastic spread of food, thanks Duncan and Chris.

As we said goodbye this morning it was with sadness that a great time had to come to an end but can't wait until the next one


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Year*

Hi

Sorry I missed this.....

I did manage to sneak a quick hour as a visitor, which turned into four and a half hours, but never mind. Put a few more names to faces.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Russell it was great to meet you I just wish you had been there longer............don't forget if you want a seasonal job :wink: I could do with someone who can sort out the rock breakers :wink:


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Pat and I would like to say a BIG thank you to Shane who organised the rally and to Sally and Shona for the surprise meal.
We were pleased to meet up with old friends and to make new ones.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Pat and I would like to say a BIG thank you to Shane who organised the rally and to Sally and Shona for the surprise meal.
> We were pleased to meet up with old friends and to make new ones.
> 
> Terry and Pat.


Always a pleasure, we really enjoyed seeing you both again.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep a big thanks from up north, even the girls said they kinda enjoyed it.

I stand by my 2 cans story, It was them choc liquers that were forced upon me that had a bad effect on me.

Vince the girls think you are cool for supplying them pop once there's had ran out.   

Stew, yes it was a compliment.  

I just hope you dare make it public where you are have the meet next year Shane in case we turn up again :?:  

Please please I will only had the one drink this time..honest :wink: 

Richard Gill & the girls.... on route up north still keeping everyone at Rowntree park awake...


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> I just hope you dare make it public where you are have the meet next year Shane in case we turn up again :?:


Why aye man, you's are always welcome like.

_Southern translation:
By jove old bean, it would be spiffing to see you again._


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> Why aye man, you's are always welcome like.


   

*Shane *that,s nearly as good as I would have said it like!

Thanks, I will start getting the cans ready, in case we run out! :BIG:

*Peter*, great Pics, and you did well to get more that one of our girls smiling. :lilangel:

Brandy Warf pics


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

They are Peter, I love the one of Jessica. I will upload a few, probably tomorrow


stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

I have been really struggling to upload to MHF via GPRS this evening so until I can work out what the problem is I have put some photos here

stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice pics so far...


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Randy Wharf*

Greetings,

Great pics Stew!


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

nice to see the photos of the break in were put up - oops wasn't supposed to mention that one - the boss just reminded me

Mark


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Behave Mark or Toni will be asked to take your WII off you :lol: 


stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We are just leaving Randy Dwarf , heading back home for a fulltimers do at the site then on to Silloth tomorrow for a couple of days .It is a beautiful day and won't take long to get back.
Look forward to next year

Chris


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

damondunc said:


> We are just leaving Randy Dwarf , heading back home for a fulltimers do at the site then on to Silloth tomorrow for a couple of days .It is a beautiful day and won't take long to get back.
> Look forward to next year
> 
> Chris


Have a safe journey we have cleaned our Bertie LOL and might go off again today or tomorrow, I had a bad cold over Xmas and the blessed thing seems to have come back though.............could do with somewhere that does pampering LOL massage etc.

Sue has gone on to the Cotswolds and is having a good time.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there everyone,

Well firstly let me say a massive thank you to everyone for making us feel so welcome. It was our first ever MHF meet but it will certainly not be our last and I can honestly say you were a lovely, friendly crowd and I cannot wait for the next one now. You were all so hospitable and were even nicer than I thought you would all be!

Thank you so much Sally and Shona for the unexpected New Years eve meal and the chillie dish was very welcome on a cold December night ........ mmm delicious! Also a huge thank you to Duncan and Chris for inviting us all into your lovely RV for a meal on New Years Day and my word what a big one you have Duncan! (TV screen that is.)

It was nice to meet so many friendly people and Russell it was great to meet you, even though it was only a flying visit. Your sense of humour really tickled me and I can imagine a meet with you attending would be great fun!

I would love to meet up with you all again when the weather is a bit kinder and we could all sit outside around a bbq in the sunshine. Sadly, for us - a lot of the summer meets we cannot attend due to the nature of our business but if you have any meets planned that don't coincide with the 6 week school holidays or any other busy bank holidays such as easter or whit we might be able to pop along!

Anyway, once again it was lovely meeting such great people and Shane you did a grand job.

Love and hugs to you all.

Sue xxx

PS. Stew - Have youy thought any more about *"THE SEE LESS OF YOU CLUB?"* :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sue

It was nice to meet you as well. I was saying to Shane the other day that New Year had been really nice with a great bunch of people.

The "See Less of You Club" I have. I have been eating as much as I can so I have more to lose - does that give any clues away :lol: :lol: . I will start a tread right away and see if its just going to be a club for you and me :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------

